# Edwards AFB- Flight Test Nation 2009 Airshow



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2009)

Over 200 miles of driving yesterday and some of the worst traffic jams I have ever seen on an Air Force base were all worth it because of what it is, and where it is. Edwards Air Force Base is the Mecca for aviation history, an aviation Valhalla. Before you even get to the gate, there are static displays like the YC-15, F-101B, F106 and others. 

If you are an aviation geek (like you would be here if you weren't?), just driving onto the base is awesome. Incredibly historic aircraft on sticks are everywhere. A P-59 Aircomet sits in front of the base library! 

Here are a few samples of the 1200+ shots from yesterday.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2009)

Seeing White Knight II do a few passes was really cool. The whole day was filled with some really cool flying. The USAF Heritage Flight was incredible, and they flew really tight! Steve Hinton flew the P-38.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

The formation shots are awesome. NICE!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome shots!

It looks like the temps weren't too bad there, that shot of the Japanese aircraft doesn't seem to show much distortion, which, by the way, is a very cool shot! Not often that you see so much IJN/IJA hardware all in one spot.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, they are pretty convincing replicas. That is the Tora Tora Tora birds. It is the first time I have seen them perform and it is quite something. Seven airplanes going different directions give a sense of chaos and that there are more airplanes that there really are. 

It was in the low 90s out there with very little wind, so it was pretty hot on the tarmac. The medic crews were busy yesterday with people who didn't drink enough water or find shade when needed.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool shots Eric. I don't have a favorite, I like them all.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Hard for me to pick a favorite as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

People never seem to learn thier lesson about staying hydrated and watching the heat, we had that problem at our airshow with the 111 degree temps, they were dropping by the handfull 

Looks like a good time though, and naturally, I'm jealous! 

If I had to pick a fav, I'd go with the Japanese about to torpedo a Joshua Tree...really good action shot!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a great airshow, was there any Red Flag birds from other lands there?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

B-17= BEST PHOTO! Who am I kiddin' ? They're all great!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 19, 2009)

All excellent shots. 
I want to see a B-2 one of these days...
The number of Japanese replica planes was a surprise too.


Wheels


----------



## ontos (Oct 20, 2009)

Fantastic shots Eric, I didn't hear about this air show, or I would have gone. I didn't see anything in the paper. Dang


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 20, 2009)

Excellent shots!


----------



## scrimshaw jenkins (Oct 20, 2009)

Im jealous. Our local "in their honor" show was cancelled this year. So i haven't had my aerial fix.
great shots!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2009)

Great stuff as always Eric, love the Heritage shots....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I got 16 galleries posted to the website this morning, starting here:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Edwards Flight Test Nation 2009

Enjoy!


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

great pics as always Eric


----------



## DBII (Oct 23, 2009)

Your photos keep getting better. I love the B-17 and P-38. I wish I could get weather like you have down in Houston. Looks like we will get rain again this year. 

DBII


----------



## ontos (Oct 24, 2009)

Fantastic shots Eric, the sunset shots are great. :notworthy


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Eric.
I haven't got through all the galleries, but I will.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2009)

Awsome job as always Eric!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow !. especially the Mentor shot.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome pics as always!


----------

